# Box bottoms



## ssgtjoenunez (Jan 14, 2014)

Greetings guys,
I recently completed a nice keepsake box for my dad's birthday. 

http://imgur.com/a/pBAG5

I used a rabbet for the box bottom but was curious what other options exist short of using a dado stack and inserting a bottom panel (like a drawer). Because of how I did it you can clearly see the lip from the bottom of the box and I was curious what other options I would have had.

Making boxes is tough!


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

You cut a groove for the bottom just like you did for the plastic.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

ssgtjoenunez said:


> Greetings guys,
> I recently completed a nice keepsake box for my dad's birthday.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/pBAG5
> ...


Anymore, I use rabbet/dado joints for boxes..... bottom to sides, front and back.. as well as the sides to the front and back. Reason, they are very easy to make and, more importantly,(to me anyway) is that they maximize the interior space of the drawer.


----------

